# Harvard University Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Institution:
*Harvard University*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/02/2021

Type:
Full-Time

Notes:







MILITARY


Harvard University Police Department

54223BR

*Job-Specific Responsibilities*
Under the supervision of a Sergeant or higher-ranking officer, patrols are assigned areas of Harvard University to protect life and property and to maintain a secure campus environment by assuring compliance with laws, rules and regulations. Main responsibilities include, but are not limited to the following:

Patrols campus buildings and adjacent areas on foot, on bicycle and/or in cruisers; 
Investigates crimes or other incidents; 
When required, retains or arrests suspects, provides assistance to courts and districts attorney's offices in the prosecution of cases. 
Guards against trespass, theft, damage to property or injury to individuals by diligent observation during patrol. 
Controls crowds; 
Provides personal protection when required; 
Investigates complaints and suspicious activity; 
Mediates disputes; 
Inspects grounds, buildings, fire lanes for compliance with safety standards; 
Exercises police powers by making arrests, searching prisoners, restraining violent persons, transporting persons under arrest or restraints; 
Preserves crime scenes and fire sites; 
Administers first aid. 
Must work with members of the University community and develop relationship and partnerships to carry out team and organizational goals. 
Applies problem solving skills to address issues in the community. 
Prepares thorough and accurate incidents reports, investigative reports and follows-up when warranted. 
Overtime work, on occasion, shall be required. 
Other duties as assigned. 
*Basic Qualifications*
High School graduate/GED certificate required. Must be a US citizen and eligible to receive and obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms. SSPO or MPTC Academy trained. Must hold an active Massachusetts Motor Vehicle Operators License.

*Additional Qualifications and Skills*
Associate Degree in Criminal Justice or related field preferred. Must be able to perform duties under stressful conditions and to communicate effectively, both orally and in writing. No person, who has been convicted of a felony or any offense punishable under Chapter 94C of the Massachusetts General Laws, will be considered for employment.

*Physical Requirements*
While performing the duties of this job, the employee is frequently required to stand and walk for long periods of time and must be able to walk up 10 flights of stairs. The employee may be required to carry or move individuals or heavy objects. The employee also needs physical fitness abilities to conduct arrests effectively, drive police motor vehicles safely, use weapons and subdue suspects and prisoners. Required to enter and exit vehicles quickly while wearing approximately 15 to 20 pounds of equipment. Night vision and peripheral vision are important. Sits, while driving, for extended periods of time. Manual dexterity to use handcuffs, light flares, fire weapon, perform CPR, etc.

*Additional Information*
Please note that a background check will be required for this position. Applications for the Police Officer positions will be considered through 5pm on Monday, June 21, 2021, at which time the posting will be closed.

If you believe you need a reasonable accommodation in order to search for a job or to submit an application, please contact us at 617-495-2772. This is a dedicated line to assist job seekers with a disability requiring assistance in applying online.

*Job Function*
General Administration

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Job Code*
200200 Police Officer

*Sub-Unit*
*

*Department*
Harvard University Police Department

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Salary Grade*
000

*Union*
12 - Harvard Univ Police Assoc

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Education, Identity

*Schedule*
This is a full-time Non-Exempt position. Typical business hours are 40 hours per week.

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25240&siteid=5341&PageType=JobDetails&jobid=1574306


----------

